# to keep living in any world that you were a part of.



## Garin

Hledám zjevný prohřešek proti české gramatice
Zdravím všechny a hned vysvětlím podivný název tohoto vlákna.

Překládám komiks "Y: Poslední z mužů" a narazil jsem na dialog, kterému sice rozumím, ale přesto si nevím rady s jeho smysluplným převodem do češtiny. Hrdina vyznává lásku tímto způsobem:_*I knew I wanted to keep living in any world that you were a part of. But that was hard to admit to myself... and not just because it ended with a preposition.*_​Pro neangličtináře otrocky přeloženo: Věděl, že chce pořád žít v takovém světě, do kterého by patřila i ona. Bylo ale těžké si to přiznat... a to nejen proto, že to končí na předložku. 
V angličtině můžeme větu končící na předložku považovat za prohřešek, který je těžké si přiznat, či spíše se kterým se - jako studovaný člověk (English Major) - těžko může smířit, v češtině to ale použít nemůžu. Věta končící na předložku by sice byla velkým prohřeškem proti české gramatice, ale větu s předložkou na konci by snad nevyslovil ani Mistr Yoda.
Co ale s tím? Co tam dát místo toho, aby byl smysl víceméně stejný, ale dal se tomu vytknout nějaký gramatický prohřešek? A nemůže to být v pravopisu, jde o dialog, takže chyba nemůže být vidět, musí být slyšet.
Nějak mi dochází inspirace, neporadí mi někdo?
Předem díky a těším se na vaše nápady.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Věděl jsem, že chci pořád ž*ý*t v takovém světě ... ?


----------



## kirmakX6on

asi bych zkusil něco na tento způsob: 

_Věděl jsem, že bych chtěl pokračovat v žití kdekoliv, pokud by byla součástí onoho světa i ona. Bylo ale těžké si to přiznat...a to nejen kvůli krkolomnosti té věty / a to nejen proto, že ta věta je paskvil._

Věta je samozřejmě syntakticky špatně ---za prvé *v žití kdekoliv, pokud* je špatně.."kdekoliv" v tomto kontextu uvozuje v podstatě podmínku (kdekoliv, kde PODMÍNKA) a "pokud" též uvozuje podmínku (pokud PODMÍNKA) (nebo spíše by se mělo říct "omezení"). Dát k sobě dvě uvození podmínky, ale říct jen jednu podmínku, je mírný syntaktický prohřešek. Za druhé, další a horší syntaktický prohřešek je použití výrazu *onoho světa* vzhledem k tomu, že "onoho" nemá na co odkazovat -- v předešlé části slovo "svět" nebylo použito. Syntaktický puritán by něco takového z huby jistě nevypustil, na druhé straně pro běžnou mluvu to není nic divného takovéto konstrukce. Nejsem si ale jist, zda to každý ihned pochopí, co je tam špatně (ale to by čistě teoreticky nemuselo vadit, pokud to říká nějakej profesor nebo něco takovýho).

Neříkám, že je to dokonalé, ale něco na ten způsob bych vymyslel...prostě vymyslet paskvil nebo krkolomnou větu. Tzn. syntaktický, nikoliv gramatický prohřešek bych hledal.


----------



## Garin

Díky, *kirmakX6on*e, za vynikající řešení, které rád a s velkými díky použiji.


----------



## kuba kuba

Mě teda nijak nezarazila ta první věta a zní mi správně, tedy bych to asi v dialogu nepochopil. Vám zní fakt špatně? :-D

Jinak sám jsem dumal jak to obejít a nápad s paskvilem je perfektní, to jo.


----------



## marsi.ku

Nejsem angličtinář, ale navrhované řešení mi zní hrozně otrocky a mám pocit, že by to člověk nikdy nevyslovil (samozřejmě neznám charakter postavy a hlavně kontext, ale předpokládám, že je to vnitřní monolog). Co něco jako:
_Bylo mi jasné, že bych s tebou žil kdekoliv, kde by jsi byla. Ale nechtěl jsem si to přiznat... Už pro to ne, že by jsi se neříká.
_


----------



## Garin

marsi.ku said:


> ...předpokládám, že je to vnitřní monolog...


No, právě že není, on jí to říká do očí a je to taková celkově zmatená scéna, takže se mi spíš zdá uvěřitelné, jak tou nervozitou a tím vším, co chce najednou říct, ze sebe vyplodí krkolomné souvětí. 
Jinak jsem mimochodem včera na anglickém jazykovém fóru narazil na debatu, kde rodilí mluvčí odmítali pravidlo, že věta nemá končit předložkou, jako nesmyslné a neopodstatněné, byť velmi rozšířené.


----------

